# Mold in between walls!



## RenoStruct (Jan 30, 2012)

It looks like there might be some water streaks coming from above in the photo. Is there more than condensation going on here?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Take out the affected drywall and replace it. Go one foot past the last visible water stain. Treatment is not very effective on drywall. If it got wet enough to grow mold, it got wet enough to permanently damage the drywall. Treat the wood and seal it. Solve the moisture issue first.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That old tile board is going to be a challange to remove. I would use my ossilating saw with the diamond blade and come from the back side. Poke it through on the left and right side so you will have a referance point on the other side to draw a line for your cut.
A diamond blade or a tile bit in my Roto Zip is the only things I've found that will cut it.


----------



## Scottphys (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry to see you have this problem. 
Please be careful when doing this. Mold spores can spread when disturbed and worse, they can be inhaled. 

As much as I dislike the EPA, they do have good information on this. Please check this out before going much further. It has advice on safe removal and how to protect yourself during remediation. 

Good luck. 

http://iaq.supportportal.com/ics/support/kbAnswer.asp?deptID=23007&task=knowledge&questionID=21163


----------

